# wearing tool belt on job?



## Bushido (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello all. New to your site, so I guess this is as good a place to get the feet wet as any.
I build new const for a living. First thing in morning, everyone rolls out, belts go on and you go to work. someone said they fire newbies for taking off their pouch, well I do to. A man can't work without his tools, period.
I wear 2- 3 large pocket pouches on my belt along with my knife holder and tape pocket. chalk line and speed square are carried at all times.
Know what's worse than not having a pouch on though? Having a D#*n EMPTY pouch. I swear, these kids just cannot grasp the concept of filling up with nails in the morning and after breaks. Feel like nailing my balls to the floor just to ease the pain! lol.
BTW Leiffearn, I find that wearing the belt around the waist instead of down on the hips will take alot of weight off the hips and prevent those bruises. Worth a try.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

I fired a guy for not wearing his tool belt. I kept telling him it costs me money and he did not believe me. Well it ended up costing him money when he got fired because his new job paid him $4 AN HOUR LESS. Seriously, when you add up all the time lost because of inefficiency it will kill you.


----------



## Steve Unkie (Jan 21, 2006)

After my last set of bags retired I broke down and bought a Occidental Leather set and love it. It's a tool vest on suspenders. Not bulky at all and I no longer carry the 50lbs. around like I used to. It comes with clip on large bags for framing and such.

Steve Unkie.


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

I believe that in the field pouches should be worn at all times. They are only an inconvenience if you haven't formed the habit of wearing them all day. Once you break the habit you forget how to do work with them on, but if you form the habit and keep them on they become one of your god given limbs and your mind adapts to working with them. As I saw stated in a previous reply, the guy without the pouch will burn hours looking for the right tool, or coming off the ladder too much as this is a trade of production in a timely manner.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

I know I post a lot, But, I couldn't resist this one. I love tools.... I do all types of work (Home Remodeling). I wear mine (tool belt) depending on what I'm doing. Framing, you need your tools all the time and they must be on your side, Trim, I only need a min. of tools at hand, guns and saws do most of the work. So if I want to tote a few hand drivers, I'll get my cheap cloth apron, throw a few nails in a nail set and put a hammer loop on my belt, tape clipped on side and it is much lighter. Cabinets.... no tool belt, no belt or buckle, caution at all levels.


----------



## erik edlund (Mar 11, 2006)

*Tool bags...*

Ladies, Gents,

Let me take a moment...

AAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUGGGGHHH!!!!

Thank you.

Geez Louise, it's like arguing about which way the the toilet paper's rolling!!

Some jobs require you to have your bags on at all times, some don't.

When you work efficiently with 'em close by, great.

When it's costing time, PUT 'EM ON! (Duh, Looking For Your TOOLS?! Come On!!).

Side note to all: I've had people criticize me for what I've got in my bags. One sub seriously berated me for carrying too much; we compared, and I had the SAME tools in my bags HE did! (Jerk-off!)

The point? Keep your goddamned nose out of my bags! (Sorry, Nathan, it's a sore spot).

I carry what I think I need for a wide variety of circumstances, and it serves me well. If not, I've got my tool bucket on hand also. Simple. Efficient.

Carry what you need. if it's not enough, carry more. 'Nuff said.


----------



## ncor (Feb 28, 2005)

*never*

never wear a bag installing a marble tub or porceline sink guess thats why plumbers just pull what they need out their crack, ha! tile work everything comes out of a bucket. the only carpentry work we do without bags is wine cove installs. typically finished out rooms occupied residance high end homes. brings back memories of a past corporate life. (button down polo, loafers) paslode rechargable, screw gun, level sometimes a bit of sandpaper and shims thats it. assembly of units occures on folding tables outside cuts rips miters all out side at the compound miter. 
funny how preception is influenced by casual attire and the abscence of a tool belt. just an ever so gracious change in attitude which rises in accordance with the price of the work they comission.
the gardener never seems to get the respect the guys who come to hang that 15th century tapistry.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

I love my bags, but I worked for a company installing custom closets, good luck. we wore our bags into the house, and left them outside of the bedroom door. but there was no way for us to move, and we would as Teetor mentioned earlier damage the material.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

King of Crown said:


> but there was no way for us to move, and we would as Teetor mentioned earlier damage the material.


I got rid of my belts with metal hammer hooks for just those reasons, now it's only belts with a soft canvas hook, no metal, no worries about damaging other surfaces.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Jeez guys.. dont even get me goin on tool belts:furious: :furious: :furious: 

Even though as a mason you dont need alot of tools you still should have certain ones one you. I dont have a tool belt actually but I do have a belt with a hammer hoop on it. I hook my tape on my pants pocket. And I wear Lee Dungarees carpenter pants to work. I put my pencil, knife, jointer, and maybe a T bevel if were doin gable work in my pockets.

Well Im the only  to ever have his tools on him. And I even buy these guys tools to carry with just so they would quit askin me. Its alwasy "got your tape on ya? Got your knife on ya? Got your pencil on ya? Mine fell. Got your hammer? I forgot mine in the trailer." :furious: :furious: :furious:  

And every day I say something. "Why dont you have your tools on you? You know you need them up here. Now I have to stop and pass you MY tool that I have on ME so You can do something." All I get is a blank stare or a partial yeah you're right type of smile.

Sigh.. im glad someone started this thread. The wife doesnt seem to get it.. or she just doesnt care.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

6stringmason said:


> Well Im the only  to ever have his tools on him. And I even buy these guys tools to carry with just so they would quit askin me. Its alwasy "got your tape on ya? Got your knife on ya? Got your pencil on ya? Mine fell. Got your hammer? I forgot mine in the trailer." :furious: :furious: :furious:
> 
> And every day I say something. "Why dont you have your tools on you? You know you need them up here. Now I have to stop and pass you MY tool that I have on ME so You can do something." All I get is a blank stare or a partial yeah you're right type of smile.


Employees can be a lot like kids, you can talk till you are blue in the face and out of breath, but like kids they have a high tolerance for just tuning you out waiting for you to get done wasting your breath on them as long as they know they will end up getting their way in the end.

I'd tell the guy to get his ass down the ladder and get your tape measure. Accountability is a great motivator for those path of least resistance' type people. Once they get it in their head the outcome everytime they try to bum a tool off you is having to go fetch their own, they will start to learn.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

You let someone else use your tools?!


----------



## mas (Mar 7, 2006)

i never ware a tool belt and every second word is "wheres the fing pencil" or where the hell is the XXX"

i think im going to go purchase a belt after reading this thread


----------



## asbestos (Mar 22, 2006)

*king of bags*

Has to be the canvas Klien bolt bag. Sometimes you need to wear them sometimes you dont.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Wow, cool thread Been wearing a belt my whole life, just brought up that way with gramps-no fumbling for the commonly used tools. Definately agree they have their place though, for my finish work, the bag comes off and i have a very nice Huskey brand bucket/tool box thingey (just a fancy rectangle pail with pockets that carries everyting the pouch can and more.)

I have 2 extra regular pouches in the trucks along with hand fulls of soft 2 pouch aprons for roofing or other light duty work-or when I have alot more temp help on site. Too many new guys/kids try to line their pockets with tools and are constantly losing this or that which in turns puts me in a bad mood and I start riding their ass. Had a buddy that used to help me quite a bit, only thing his tool pouch helpd was a pack of marlboro's and a lighter LOL!!

Only thing I know is I gotta have my straps to hold it up, aint no way it'd stay on my hips like a typical belt. and the suspenders HAVE to be solid-no stretch.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Tscarborough said:


> You let someone else use your tools?!


Noone, and I repeat NOONE, touches my trowel though. 
They might teach it some bad habits.


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

It really seems like it depends on what you're doing. When I started out as a laborer and carpenters helper when I was about 14 workin for my dad he did remodels and he would have tool boxes and buckets but almost never wore bags. Then I went to work for a production outfit and if I didn't have my bags on I got ****. Then I moved to very high end remodel (a couple were 5 million dollar residential REMODELS) and that was where I met the absolute best carpenters I have ever seen, to this day. Just watching those guys taught me so much. They all seemed to prefer aprons, that way they had their tools on hand without the bulkiness and material damage. Then I moved to commercal carpentry and again you wear your bags unless you're the clean up ***** and now I build new homes and use almost all subs so I haven't worn my bags in awhile. I had a guy apply for a carpenter job once and he showed up with bags but very few tools and I asked him where all his tools were. He said that he was a "larpenter" and I said "what's that?" He said that he was half laborer and half carpenter! I laughed till break. He worked like a maniac and I regretted having to let him go for meth use but he was more of a liability than he was worth.


----------



## acme const. (Mar 26, 2006)

i cant stand a tool belt i wear a chest pack...lol just kidding


----------



## gregg warthman (Mar 7, 2006)

5 guys, 5 belts, same tools in every one. don't ask to use even my pencil. broken lead? where the he.. is your u knife? mine is in my belt where it belongs. time is money. taking time to look for tools drives me up the wall. that is why all my guys are equiped with belts. best thing since sliced bread. without my belt i feel naked on the job. i agree with some of the other guys, when me belt is on, it's time to get to work.


----------



## old27 (Feb 13, 2005)

ok...since this thread is back from the winter dead...let me ask this:

Would you fire a guy for taking his pouch off if he (ground guy) was carrying 3 sheets of 1/2" plywood at a time to keep the guys on crew busy? Would you fire a guy for taking off his pouch to carry 4 2x10x16kd at a time from the front of a house to the back of a walkout? Not a framer in the world would can a guy for doing such things I hope...later.

PS The above text was written for the Pre-Lull Age...lol


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

i'm like most guys here, i have mine on most of the time, unless i'm working around finished spaces wehre you can't afford to have something drop out of the pouch and hit a very expensive floor or cabinet etc. 
i try not to overload it, just have the essentials, some guys carry way too much in their pouch.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

SIDE POINT: I have a guy that is so cheap....he worked on a framing crew that would take turns buying lunches (sandwiches) for the crew each day:
5 guys, 5 days, 5 lunches....one guy goes out for lunches, no exchanging of cash...efficient.
Well, his turn: Has his mommy make 5 peanut butter & Jelly sandwiches.

Anyways, when I work with him, he always is short on some tools in his belt. I keep telling him to buy them! Still won't do it. So he borrows from other guys....I HATE THAT.
I have a rule: if my belt is unnattended, DO NOT EVER TAKE ANY TOOL out of my belt, no matter how badly you may need it. Because (as experience has shown)... at another time: I will be up on 25 foot staging, stretching out to do a final 'touch' on some trim...need that 'missing tool' ...and.....UGH!!!!....WTF!!..where is that Dam TOOL!!!!???
- Because-obviously, no one ever puts anything back where they got it. (Like that is a revelation to all of you)

Any way:
I keep several tool belt set ups in my field truck: 
1.) Leather Drywall belt with Drywall tools (now a days - mainly for checking and fixing improperly installed SR or corner bead)
2.) Leather Framing and General Carpentry Belt with necessary tools.
3.) Light weight canvas fabric belt for finish carpentry and trim with less tools.

Every tool belt is set up with the 'general use' tools in similar locations.

It was a pain to always be dumping out tools from a belt, that I didn't need then & there, but later, for a different job, trying to locate them.

I like having the right 'tool belt' set up for the job. To me, it's like having the right power tool for the required job.


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

On a framing crew, if a guy has to carry 15 sheets of plywood to the back of the house and I need him to help me with something while he's on his 8th sheet, he is not telling me to wait until he goes to the front of the house and get his tool belt on to help me.

What is the reason to take it off while you’re working? I still don't see one. If anything you should have a tool belt that has a belt on it that helps your back. Keeping the belt on nice and tight is a back support. There is many times where you need help with something and you have to call someone over that are carrying something There’s no reason that if I ask you to help me with something and you can’t because your tool belt isn’t on, unless you just came out of the bathroom.

If you’re a framer and you don't have a hammer, tape, square, knife, nail puller, chalkline, pencil and have to borrow any of those from someone else you will be fired on my framing crew. There's no reason not to have those small items on you, period! Taking a tool out of my pouch without letting me know about and then if I had to use it while i was up on a scaffold and it wasn't there......forget about it!


----------



## Home Pro (Feb 27, 2006)

Startin work.. Toolbelt on!
Done workin (and lunch) Toolbelt off! 
Framing... Necessary tools in your belt.
Trimming... Necessary tools in your belt.
Doin something else... Have the right tools for what you're doin.
Take your toolbelt off and leave it laying around when it should be on....Nailed to the floor, or rafters, etc. First time, one nail. Second time, more nails. Third time (if they haven't figured it out by then), good luck finding 'em. Leave your hammer, tape measure, etc. laying around... gonna get kicked off the deck. GO FIND IT!!! HURRY UP!!! Sooner or later they figure it out, if not, have a good day!
Simple... Don't waste my time.


----------



## old27 (Feb 13, 2005)

Joe Carola said:


> If you’re a framer and you don't have a hammer, tape, square, knife, nail puller, chalkline, pencil and have to borrow any of those from someone else you will be fired on my framing crew. QUOTE]
> 
> ...a mandatory "nail puller". Wow.


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

old27 said:


> ...a mandatory "nail puller". Wow.


Yes, a nail puller. We all make mistakes and fixing them takes time, so if you make a mistake and have to pull the nails out of a rafter because you nailed it on the wrong side of the mark your not wasting any more time jumping off a scaffold and climbing down to the ground and going to the truck and getting a nail puller and then climbing all the way back up to the roof and onto a scaffold.


----------



## fettycan (Mar 3, 2006)

I am going to tougher on the guys for not having there tools and going to stock up on knifes and measuring tapes ,pencil's and chalk lines then sell those items to them for a profit of course


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Old27,

I think Joe is referring to a Cat's Paw rather than a Nail Puller. 

For those who are unfamilier a Nail Puller is about 18-24 inches long and looks sort of like the map of Italy, ie flat boot shaped. It has a pinching claw and a heel to use as a fulcrum. Does a nice job, but heavy and awkward to carry around on your belt. 

If I have a lot of nails to pull I may start them all with a cats paw, but I finish them with my 3 foot crow bar. I feel the need to save my strength and wrists.


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

kgphoto said:


> Old27,
> 
> I think Joe is referring to a Cat's Paw rather than a Nail Puller.
> 
> ...


Nail puller, Cats Paw...same thing around here. They come all different lengths and 18-24 inches is not what I carry. Mine is about 10" long. It weighs practicly nothing.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...3340-1097666?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance&n=228013


----------



## old27 (Feb 13, 2005)

kgphoto said:


> Old27,
> 
> I think Joe is referring to a Cat's Paw rather than a Nail Puller.



I knew he was talking about a cat's paw. To lighten the tone of this, one guy I worked for used to say, "Go get your drinkin' buddy out of the truck and blah blah blah..." Of course, he was referring to a kitty paw.

The intention of my above post was not meant to insult you Joe, but I just thought that firing a guy for not having a cat's paw in his pouch was a little drastic.


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

old27 said:


> The intention of my above post was not meant to insult you Joe, but I just thought that firing a guy for not having a cat's paw in his pouch was a little drastic.


You can't look at it as just firing someone for not having a cats paw. Having all the items I mentioned above in a framers pouch is what I've always had since the first framing job I've ever had and those always seem to be the most used tools and they're right there in your pouch.

Plus that type of nail puller is like a pry bar and I use it all the time for things. It's a small item and it can fit in any pouch. If the guy just doesn't buy one then he's just not listening and is going to be nothing but trouble.

I've never had to fire someone over this because it's a non issue, everyone just does it. It's makes life easier.


----------



## Travis77 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yep,,, tool belt on the whole day is the way i was taught,,, even if i was handing up rafters and the other guy was on a scaffold running the ridge and for some reason wouldn't have any gun nails and would ask if i had any and i'd tell him,, "I have my bag on don't I",,,lol and handed him a couple of clips,,, meaning with my tool belt on I always had what i needed.


----------



## DaveH (Jun 2, 2006)

Toolbelt at all times loaded with the tools you anticipate using during the work span. I have fired many guys for not wearing there belts. If you are doing work in a finished area you should definately not be carrying a large amount of tools in your belt. Always be careful around finished walls and cabinetry. Accidents happen, repeated accidents get you fired. If an emloyee is an hourly worker I explain to them in monetary terms how much it cost me a year for them to go looking for tools I.E. 20 minutes a day times five days in a week times 52 weeks in a year = 86 hours a year for looking for tools! at $15 an hour thats $1290 x a four man crew that's $ 5,160.00 per year for no toolbelt! Now who wants a raise?


----------



## nailhead (May 27, 2006)

Well, I guess I go against the grain here, but I don't wear bags generally.

I work by myself and do mostly small int remodel/trim stuff. I carry with no bags: hammer holster with old maglite holder in the middle which holds pencil, mini flat bar and nailsets (check it out, works great) tape measure holster on other side. Knife, chisel, painters 5in1 tool in back pocket, speed sq. sometimes. I have a clip on leather pouch for fasteners.

Sometimes I wear my Grizzly hook on my belt (beats the heck out of those drill holsters) for cordless drill/trim gun/drywall tape if needed while on a ladder. Everything else is in a bucket or bag right there in the room if I need it.

Wore bags for a hundred years doing production framing/outside trim.
The lighter the better on my poor back for me.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Pretty interesting for all the different veiwpoints on a simple thing like a tool belt. I do not require a tool belt on unless it is needed. When the guys are up on the steel, an apron, tape, marker, and drill clip are all that is needed...framing, they wear a belt....rocking, apron....it all depends...


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

Joe Carola said:


> Yes, a nail puller. We all make mistakes and fixing them takes time, so if you make a mistake and have to pull the nails out of a rafter because you nailed it on the wrong side of the mark your not wasting any more time jumping off a scaffold and climbing down to the ground and going to the truck and getting a nail puller and then climbing all the way back up to the roof and onto a scaffold.


Yeah, I never understood a Framer or Remodeler that doesn't carry one.
Like Joe said "we all make mistakes" what do you guys do when you have to move something? smash it with you hammer and if that doesn't work use a bigger hammer?:blink: 

It all comes down to this:
If you don't wear your belt and carry what you need for the job at hand then you are a lazy, unproductive amateurs that do not belong in the trades and should look for employment at McDonald's.


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

Scott Young said:


> the lead carpenter commented on his tool belt. the new guy said it better be nice he just dropped 2 grand at sears. tommy, the lead, got up and asked to see it. the guy took it off and handed it to tommy. tommy dropped it on the ground which was about a foot of dust and then urinated on it. he told the new guy, now it will look like you know what you are doing.


If someone did that to my tools or toolbelt I would be in prison for beating the crap out of him:furious: :thumbsup:


----------



## drywall (Jun 4, 2006)

when i sheetrock yes got the bags on...but when you spackle ...(laughing) there is no bags...been a finsher for over 15 years..my dad taught me. and i love him for it!!! theresa


----------



## DaveH (Jun 2, 2006)

I agree N.E. I would have use every one of those new craftsman tools on the guy's head! And then the tool he used to piss on them!


----------

